# Imi transport pic



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just happened to catch one of my males transporting, not a great pic, but if you zoom in you can see the eyes of the tad (I was too lazy to crop the photo)


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Congrats... Always cool when they transport the tads.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats! I am hoping to see the same soon!


----------



## gm_kevin (Apr 17, 2007)

wow.. mine haven't begun breeding yet (that i know of), but it's hard to imagine just how small those tads are, compared to how small the frogs already are. now i'm not so surprised i haven't found anything yet, with 3 of them in a heavily planted 55g.

by the way, congrats!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very cool, mine call all the time, but i never see them.


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

LOL. I see mine all the time but they never call anymore.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks guys, it is exciting, especially since mine call AND I see them all the time


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

neato! I am happy for you. I was worried, I thought my 3 imis escaped but heard lots of calling today - guess that is normal for them to be so elusive. Hopefully I will be as lucky as you and see some tads in the future!


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, in their defence, I heard a ton last night, and the female is looking fat again. Please, no more tads!!!


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

Here's a closer look at your cool trasport pic:










Congrats!


----------



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

life is amazing


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Rob!


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I hope that happens in my tank soon. I added 1.1 a last week and they have called non stop and I noticed two o fthem a done some severe plumping up.


Congratulations and hope they do well for you


----------

